# Good Site for cycling



## cje101 (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi,

Looking for a good site with access to traffic free cycle trails for October half term week.
Areas being considered are midlands, yorkshire, east anglia etc, any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Whitemead Forest of Dean

Whitemead

the Forest of Dean has loads of cycling options for family all the way to nutcases !

family cycle trail

google :- Fodca trail


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Clumber Park _ can't remember which of the 2 club sites it is. The cycle trails around the forest are great and range from toddler to professional standard. There is even a National Trust bike shop that rents and services bikes. The house and kitchen garden are well worth a visit too.

G


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Be aware that Clumber Park CC site has a bike theft problem.
I believe there is a secure shed for storage....except it has been broken into!!
Keep safe :wink:
PS. The site is 'open' which leads to the problem.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

EJB said:


> Be aware that Clumber Park CC site has a bike theft problem.
> I believe there is a secure shed for storage....except it has been broken into!!
> Keep safe :wink:
> PS. The site is 'open' which leads to the problem.


Umpteen years ago the wardens there told us that the bikes were stolen by the people from Worksop. This phrase has passed into regular use by our family as in "put that away or the people from Worksop will come and take it ".

G


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

Pembry Park in South Wales.

Cazzie


----------



## cje101 (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks all. Whitemead looks interesting, Clumber is just up the road and yes there is a massive theft problem, when we were there last year the bike shed was full, if anyone goes make sure you get your bike in the shed early to ensure a space.


----------



## Evs54 (Mar 11, 2013)

cje101 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Looking for a good site with access to traffic free cycle trails for October half term week.
> Areas being considered are midlands, yorkshire, east anglia etc, any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


Pembrey Country Park I would second that very safe cycling through forest tracks also Tudor caravan park near Slimbridge Wildfowl Sanctuary , close to canal cycle track .


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Teversal [email protected] site is handy for miles of trails and Hardwick Hall(NT),also a nearby pub that does excellent food.

http://www.campingandcaravanningclub.co.uk/campsites/uk/nottinghamshire/teversal/teversal


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

A bit further north, Baxter Wood farm Caravan Club CL in Durham.

A cracking site, only a fiver a night, cycle tracks to be had straight from the site, no roads at all. the Lanchester way in one direction and the Bishop Auckland way in another, wonderful for cycling, easy access into Durham(about 20 mins walk).

Smashing owner too.

Paul.


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Does it have to be a site?
we stayed here a few years ago,

http://www.campingandcaravanningclu...derbyshire/bakewell/dalefarmcaravanandcamping

it was ok for us who like to be away from it, a pub down the road which did good food and real ale, they also had a shower and toilet in one of the out buildings next to the stable, bit rough but hey its not a CC site,
and just down the road is,

http://www.peakdistrictcycleways.co.uk/cycle-route.php?route=mont1

brilliant ride, even through the tunnels, its slightly up hill to buxton but then easier on the way back, pass the off for the village go into Bakewell, lock the bikes up and walk around, nice place and dont forget your Pudding, ummm think we might have to go back soon
Misty


----------



## Glen432 (May 9, 2005)

Hi 

Try Poolsbrook CC near Chesterfield, the Trans pennine trail runs from the site gates to Rother Valley and onto Sheffield or Chesterfield along the canal all off road.

P


----------

